# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  أنا وردة...من مذكراتي....

## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

مدخل..  
أنا وردة وُضعت بين يديك.. فانظر ماذا تصنع...؟؟ 
*****

أنا وردة... يؤلمني ان تمسكني بعنف وقسوة..

... يؤلمني ان تنزع مني أشواكي التي تحميني...

... يؤلمني ان تقطع بعض اوراقي بكل نعومة..

... يؤلمني ان تقطفني لتستعرضني امام الاخرين فقط..!!

... يؤلمني ان تهملني ولا تسقيني حتى قطرة مااء..

... يؤلمني ان تضعني في مزهرية في احدى الزوايا لتتأملها وتستحقر امرها....


****

أنا وردة... لي رائحتي التي تجذب لي بعض المحبين .. ويتسلط علي بسببها حاقدين...

... يؤلمني ان اذبل أمام ناظريك وأنت تتفرج مبتسما...

... يؤلمني ان تجمع دموع نداي لتسقي الكلاب المسعورة...

... عندما أجف.. يؤلمني ان تتركني مكاني .. كما يؤلمني ان ترميني لاقرب قمامة او اقرب كلب متعطش.. بدلا من أن تخلدني داخل احد كتب تاريخك.. لأكون في يوم ما.. كنت وردة بين يديك...

*****

أنا وردة... احب ان تحفظني كما كنتُ يوما حاجزا بيتك وبين اليأس...

... يؤلمني ان تسحقها تحت قدميك بعد ان نذرت نفسي لاجلك... 

... اهديتك نفسي..فلا تنس أن تهدي من يحبك كما تهدي من تحب.. وردة

... أحبني كما انا واحفظني لأبق كما انا .. واسع لتكون كما انا... وردة..

... كنتُ في بستان مليئ بالورود.. من كل نوع ولون.. وهذا لوني وانت اخترتنيلاكون لك... وردة

*****
مخرج...  
أنا وردة .. ان كنت تحب الحياة فلا تسلبنيها.. ودعني مكاني.. لتكون في يوم ما رأيتني وردة .. فتركتني لاحيا...

----------


## قطرة عطاء

هي الدنيا تروى الكلاب بها ويضمى الضيغم ( الأسد ) ..هانت عند الله فكان الأشقياء لا يعرفون قيمة للأولياء فكان مثل " اسيا " زوج لفرعون ؟؟؟آراعى لها حقا وأية وردة هذه التي تقول رب ابن لي عندك بيتا في الجنة " فتقابل بالأوتاد ؟ عظيمة تلك الزهراء ..ولكن ما احمرار عينيها وما ...اترك لك تفاصيل القضية 
مناجاة الصابرين ان القسوة التي تصيب الورد تصقله والحركة العنيفة الناتجة من حشرة أو ريح ومسكت انسان تجعله يتكاثر فيثمر فينفع الناس ويتجدد 

وتقبلي مني هذه الوردة لابداعكم ودمتم بخير

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

قطرة عطاء..

ومن فيض عطائكم نتعلم...

لكن ليست كل وردة كما تلك الوردات العظيمات... نعم نسعى لنتأسى بهم... ولكن ما اكثر الفراعنة هذه الايام...

شاكرة لكم وردكم... وودي لكم...

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

انـــا مــن بيـــن كل هـــالناس ورده وتعجز عن وصفـــي الف سيرة وسيرة 
والورد 
ياخــذ مني عــطــره وعبيــره 
وبوجـودي اصيب البنات كلــهن بغيرة ... :toung:  :amuse: 


كلمات حساسة وجميلة خيتوه 

دمتي ودم قلمك المرهف  


موفقه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

عظيييييييييييييييييييييييييم !

يا وردة ..

لآتشبه ورود هَذهِ الدنيآ 

دمتِ عطَور لَصفاحتك يا عذَبة ..

أنتظرك هُنا !

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

> انـــا مــن بيـــن كل هـــالناس ورده وتعجز عن وصفـــي الف سيرة وسيرة 
> والورد 
> ياخــذ مني عــطــره وعبيــره 
> وبوجـودي اصيب البنات كلــهن بغيرة ...
> 
> 
> كلمات حساسة وجميلة خيتوه 
> 
> دمتي ودم قلمك المرهف 
> ...



انونة

جميلة عباراتك..<< ما اعرف اصير متباهية..علميني..

سلمتِ عزيزتي .. موفقة





> عظيييييييييييييييييييييييييم !
> 
> يا وردة ..
> 
> لآتشبه ورود هَذهِ الدنيآ 
> 
> دمتِ عطَور لَصفاحتك يا عذَبة ..
> 
> أنتظرك هُنا !



 عزيزتي روح وريحان..

عبير اسمك يكفي لملئ القلوب بالراحة

لا حُرمت وصلكم ..

موفقة..

----------

